# The greatest piece of woodworking advice I can give



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a rule that I implemented in my everyday woodworking career. Before I made it my top woodworking rule, my projects always fell short of expectations....Always.... I was reminded of this yesterday when I had a small safety issue that could have been worse. 

So here it is. If at any point during a build, be it during planning, buying materials, milling materials and finishing you ever hear yourself say or think "It will be fine if I...." Stop everything you're doing and walk away from the project for a few hours, or even the rest of the day. Your body has just shown you the number one symptom of imgonnascrewthisuponpurpose syndrome. I've had symptoms like this show up such times as cutting a piece too short and saying "It will be fine if I just shorten all the pieces." or skipping that last sand down with 400 grit, telling myself "It will be fine if I skip this." Or even worse. 

Yesterday a buddy of mine asked to borrow an old miter saw of mine. I pulled it from storage and put a blade in it, I decided to cut a test piece just to make sure it worked well. I grabbed a 1/4 inch piece of scrap, lined up my cut and realized I wasn't wearing my safety glasses. I thought "It will be fine just for this small cut." Right when I said that I looked and there was a pair within reach so I put them on. When I turned on the saw and began to lower it, the nut that moves the blade guard had become stuck to the housing, so the blade guard didn't move. The blade touched it and it literally exploded. After what sounded like a shotgun shot, shards of sharp plastic were thrown in all directions, some landing as far as 20 feet away. Luckily nothing hit my face, but my arms have several small cuts on them from the incident. If I wasn't wearing my glasses, I don't know what microscopic piece of plastic might be lodged in there. 

So that's my tip. Do with it what you will.


----------



## maverikck2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

There needs to be a like button. Great advice. We forget all these power tools can be dangerous. They are made not to be but always can be.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Fortunately we don't see any threads about members looking for shortcuts, rushing a project, or trying to make one wood look like another. But on a more serious note, I think being aware of the risks involved that for the most part members are thoughtful and careful. Considering how much woodworking goes on and what few reports are discussed in these forums, an awareness develops. It brings to mind the theory that anything to be done, should be done right.




















.


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks to afx. As I got older I got more safety conscious, especially since joining Woodtalk, every incident posted is taken in and remembered.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*short cuts*

Short cuts can sometimes result in "short cuts" or even long ones or even deep ones.... :thumbdown:


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Fortunately we don't see any threads about members looking for shortcuts, rushing a project, or trying to make one wood look like another. But on a more serious note, I think being aware of the risks involved that for the most part members are thoughtful and careful. Considering how much woodworking goes on and what few reports are discussed in these forums, an awareness develops. It brings to mind the theory that anything to be done, should be done right.


If you can't find time to do it right, you must fine time to do it again.


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you. I need to be reminded of this from time to time.


----------



## woodturner9 (Jun 19, 2012)

afx said:


> If at any point during a build, be it during planning, buying materials, milling materials and finishing you ever hear yourself say or think "It will be fine if I...." Stop everything you're doing and walk away from the project for a few hours, or even the rest of the day.


Excellent advice, always good to remember. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bowstrokes (Mar 10, 2014)

Safety glasses. I'm 64 and don't give a darn about fashion. I wear glasses all the time so mine are nice and big and I always have my "safety" glasses on. Very convenient.


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Best advice, from an old worker when I was an first week apprentice in a machine shop. " If it doesn't feel safe it probably isn't" .


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Great post, I've been somewhat lackadaisical about eye protection in the past. Then I worked with a guy that only had one eye for a few years. He was extremely protective of his remaining eye, made me realize I took my good pair for granted. I've recently added a glass case with safety glasses to most of my larger tools, and now put on a pair of glasses on a neck strap when I go out to the shop, they are hanging right by the door when I go in.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

maverikck2002 said:


> There needs to be a like button. Great advice. We forget all these power tools can be dangerous. They are made not to be but always can be.


There is a "like" button. It is just to the right of the one that say s "quote."

It is just4 labled "thanks."

George


----------



## garmtn (Feb 16, 2014)

Fatique is one of the most "underrated" problems in woodworking. I had just one more piece of wood to cut, after working nearly an hour on an ancient table saw, and no safety devices. Wasn't paying any attention to my trailing hand, and put the 10" blade through the nail of my middle finger. Very lucky!! Healed up fine.


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

I like to think I learn from other' mistakes. I don't have time to make them all myself!


----------

